# Louisiana DISMEET !!!



## TinkerbellinLouisian

Hello Louisianians and any other interested Dis'ers...

Brandip22 and I are going to host a DISMEET lunch so we can all "TALK DISNEY"!

YOU are invited !  Please come!   And please let us know you are interested and will be joining us !

WHEN:   Saturday, JULY 10th 2010

TIME:  12 Noon

WHERE:  Mall of Louisiana Food Court, Baton Rouge, LA  (We'll 'pretend' it's Sunshine Seasons!")

RSVP:  on this BLOG....

FUN:   Bring a WDW item, Memory, picture, whatever.... we'll have 'Show and Tell"....  (((HUGS)))

WEAR:   A WDW Shirt OR Lime Green.... if you would like to... that way...you will see us...and we will see you...

More information forthcoming...

(((HUGS))))

Mary
Baton Rouge, LA


----------



## cassiez76

i'm gonna mark it on my calendar, but i duuno what we're doing since our anniversary will be celebrated that weekend.

i wanna come though!!


----------



## Finally08

Awww I wanna go! I think I'm working though.


----------



## cassiez76

hubby said ok! i think he only said yes is so he can go visit the man that sells cracklins. LOL ok...they are good, i admit it! 

i guess i'll be in my grey 2009 shirt. son will be in red "classic" mickey shirt and hubby... who knows!


----------



## spender

Sorry, we won't be able to come.  I'm going with my DS's boy scout troop to Washington DC.

Have fun!!!


----------



## TLinden16

I'm going to move this to our DISmeet board.


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

Yay !  Cassie - Looking forward to meeting you !

Hello To All :   Please invite other Louisiana Dis'ers as well...

Small or Large group...it will be nice to spend some time talking Disney...

I went in May...and I'm STILL On DISBOARDS EVERY NIGHT!    I mean REALLY!   It's like I need a support group!

Can't wait to meet one and all...and those who can't make it... KEEP IN TOUCH... and maybe we can make it an ongoing get-together...

HUGS,

Mary


----------



## jewjubean

Awww I wish I could attend..If it was the Sunday I would be all for it!!!


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

Hey it might be just Cassie & I...but that's okay 

Glad to 'talk Disney' with any and everyone...

"The other people just don't understand !"

Hugs,
Mary


----------



## cassiez76

ya'll i probably have to cancel. my aunt has been in town and she's leaving sunday, so that means we'll be having a little last gathering saturday. 

ok....maybe we need a poll to figure out when we can do this??

our weekends are gonna be slow after my aunt leaves...


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

Great Idea;

Cassie - If you can't attend then I am not going to as well...

I had about 15 attend my WDW Dismeet... just can't get a Response for Louisiana.....well - folks are busy as I know and it's vacation season...

If anyone reading this would like to have a Dismeet and would offer some date/time suggestions.... PLEASE let us know.. !

Hugs,
Mary


----------



## lsutiggergirl

Mary-

We used to have Dismeets almost every day when we still worked together! Now it's just me, Dave and Austin talking about Disney around here. Dave is booked for December!

Please let everyone know the next time you plan one. I couldn't have made the one this weekend either. 

Wouldn't it be great if we had a dismeet at Disney!? September anyone? I'll be there the 9th-14th!

-libby


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

lsutiggergirl said:


> Mary-
> 
> We used to have Dismeets almost every day when we still worked together! Now it's just me, Dave and Austin talking about Disney around here. Dave is booked for December!
> 
> Please let everyone know the next time you plan one. I couldn't have made the one this weekend either.
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if we had a dismeet at Disney!? September anyone? I'll be there the 9th-14th!
> 
> -libby



Hey Libby -
 YES !   I haven't met any Dis'ers at my new job... I know they are there... just haven't found'em yet... 
I didn't know Dave was a diser!   Knew You, Austin, and Kelly L.    
Brock & I went May 9-14.... Here is a pic (below) from My DISMEET that I planned at SAB at BC.   I gave everyone Abita Beer huggies and mardi gras beads... we had a gal from Australia ...and she posted the beads on her trip blog !!!

Yes - let's plan one soon.... I'm excited that you are going in September !

Mary


----------



## brandip22

Hey folks! I am SO SORRY! I was MIA for a while and actually forgot about the meet because I was in Gulf Shores for the Jimmu Buffet concert! With the change of dates and all of that confusion, I totally just plain 'ol forgot I would be out of town and was not able to come!!!! I will so be there next time!


----------



## lsutiggergirl

Mary-What a great pic!!! It looks like you guys had a blast!!! Yes. There have to be some hidden Dis'ers at the new job. If not, you need to convert some people to become Disney lovers!!!!

I hope you're doing well! Can't wait to see when the next possible meet up will be!



libby


----------



## cassiez76

ok...so we need to plan this meet!

my calendar is clear (except for august 7th). 

do we need to post it in the nola thread on the community board? haha i'm in nola and think i posted in there once. 

63 days left until my trip....


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

Hey Cassiez;

Would September work for you?  I know your trip is almost here...

August is a full month for us... DH & my bdays...our anniv.  plus back to school.....

Here's a few dates to throw out... Are we looking at Sat? or Sun ?

August 21, August 28th, September 11, September 18th....

OR we could do 10/2 in honor of the Grand Opening of MK:  10/1/1971...

Your thoughts?

Mary


----------



## emt_pinky

i like sept 18th. I would love to meet up with yall at the mall. Let me know. I am so new at this.


----------



## kadoro

1


----------



## kadoro

2


----------



## kadoro

3


----------



## kadoro

4


----------



## kadoro

5


----------



## kadoro

6


----------



## kadoro

7


----------



## kadoro

8


----------



## kadoro

9


----------



## kadoro

10


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

kadoro said:


> 10



Hello Kadoro - I am not following what you mean?

EMTPinky - September 18th works for me...  Anyone else?    Someone want to check this with LSU Schedule for us?

Hugs,
Mary


----------



## cassiez76

sept 18. sounds just fine with me. 

we're leaving for our trip the night of sept 30. we're leaving a day early to go to tampa to the rush concert. so i have a 1/2 day in orlando to just "play"!

what time? and same place?


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

Saturday September 18th works for me...

How about 12noon at the Food Court in the Mall of LA ???

Wear a WDW shirt OR Lime Green so we can identify our folks....

Does that work for you?

If so...let's start sending out messages to the folks on here who may want to join us...

((HUGS))

Mary


----------



## JaOdNaM

I'm game, always happy to meet fellow disney fans


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

Welcome and YAY!  Looking forward to meeting you !  WHo is next ?


----------



## cassiez76

we'll be there sportin' some sort of mickey gear! 

i haven't been to the mall in years...is there a certain spot at the food court? LOL 

i don't post on the NOLA board, but maybe some of them would like to go too?


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

cassiez76 said:


> we'll be there sportin' some sort of mickey gear!
> 
> i haven't been to the mall in years...is there a certain spot at the food court? LOL
> 
> i don't post on the NOLA board, but maybe some of them would like to go too?



"Post Away !"  Please - do remind anyone ... who may be interested !   as we get closer ....I will as well...

I'll try to find us a particular spot at the food court... Can't this weekend...but next weekend... I'll check it out... Food Court is HUGE so I'm thinking we'll need a particular spot...  

DS works at the Mall sometimes ...he just said in front of Raisin Canes.. there is a seating section... but I'll try to get over there...

((HUGS))  See ya'll soon !

Mary


----------



## rmdavis

Glad to see there are some other Louisiana DIS'ers. Can't make it down there for the meet but hope ya'll have a good time.


----------



## cassiez76

rmdavis said:


> Glad to see there are some other Louisiana DIS'ers. Can't make it down there for the meet but hope ya'll have a good time.



hopefully next time!!

i posted on the nola thread tonight. since well... it's a good NOLA night!

who dat!


----------



## longing2Batdisney

Just found this thread (Peter Pan Fan 22) mentioned it in her TR...
don't know if I can plan for the 18th; but, would be interested in any future meets. I will definately subscribe and keep up with you guys. 

Glad to have found you! looking forward to dissing...maybe now I can talk without the eyerolls 

 Connie


----------



## laashley

So glad Connie (longing2Batdisney) showed me this.  Wish I could make it next weekend, but we have a birthday party at noon.  Hopefully, I can make the next one!


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

Hey What would be neat is if we could make it a regular thing...so that we have the SAME PLACE AND TIME...and folks could just drop by if they can make it....

I'm sure we are all either 
1. reminiscing about past visits...
2. full of recent advice from latest visit
3.  planning future visit....

Just a thought...  (for example  "First Saturday of "EVEN" months)

Hugs,
Mary


----------



## longing2Batdisney

TinkerbellinLouisian said:


> Hey What would be neat is if we could make it a regular thing...so that we have the SAME PLACE AND TIME...and folks could just drop by if they can make it....
> 
> I'm sure we are all either
> 1. reminiscing about past visits...
> 2. full of recent advice from latest visit
> 3.  planning future visit....
> 
> Just a thought...  (for example  "First Saturday of "EVEN" months)
> 
> Hugs,
> Mary


Hi! Mary
that sounds like a great plan to get it started!
 Connie


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

Thanks Connie !   Would be nice to make this happen !

SOooooo  

Is ANYONE going to be at Mall of LA this Saturday as planned???

I know a lot of folks Can't make it...but I need to know if any Can...so I can be there..

Doesn't matter if it's 1 or 2... I'd still love to meet ya !

Hugs,
Mary


----------



## cassiez76

we are planning on being there! 

that would be awesome to do it every month! i'm in!

nobody in the nola board seemed to say anything.


----------



## PrincessInOz

OOPS!  Double post!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Hi Mary  - I'm there in spirit!  Have fun!


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

cassiez76 said:


> we are planning on being there!
> 
> that would be awesome to do it every month! i'm in!
> 
> nobody in the nola board seemed to say anything.



Awe Cassie !   I had not heard from anyone by the time I went to bed last night...so I didn't go !

Did you end up going ????????????


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

PrincessInOz said:


> Hi Mary  - I'm there in spirit!  Have fun!



Hello Princess !    I tell all my friends about the "Mardi Gras Beads/underthings" that made it 'round the world !     

MISS YOU!

I MIGHT get to plan a January trip!     I'll find out soon....  ((HUGS))


----------



## cassiez76

yeah we went...we were late! hubby had to primp.  LOL 

it was packed when we finally figured out where the food court was. wow that place sure has developed in 7 years since i was there last. 

i saw a lady with a pink 2009 shirt on and i had my gray one on...i waved and she looked at me kinda funny. so i guess it wasn't a disser!

maybe someplace that's not so crazy next time...even though we did enjoy the food court! 

we looked around the mall a few minutes and then went to the cracklin's place that we love. MMM! 

stopped at the outlet mall on the way back and got crocs for disney... only 2 weeks left!


----------



## emt_pinky

sorry yall!! end up having to work. can we plan for a new date?


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

cassiez76 said:


> yeah we went...we were late! hubby had to primp.  LOL
> 
> it was packed when we finally figured out where the food court was. wow that place sure has developed in 7 years since i was there last.
> 
> i saw a lady with a pink 2009 shirt on and i had my gray one on...i waved and she looked at me kinda funny. so i guess it wasn't a disser!
> 
> maybe someplace that's not so crazy next time...even though we did enjoy the food court!
> 
> we looked around the mall a few minutes and then went to the cracklin's place that we love. MMM!
> 
> stopped at the outlet mall on the way back and got crocs for disney... only 2 weeks left!




Oh Cassie!   I am SO SO SOrry !   I am on disboards every single night... so I figured just No One had answered back.... so why go be all by myself !???

I'm dying to know the cracklin's place... I don't go to the mall much and never heard of it...

Hmm......    I'll try to think of a "less crowded" place....   

Hey ANyone  --  ANy suggestions !???

LMK about your trip.   DH just told me the January trip I was planning is OUT...    so maybe hearing about yours will cheer me up....

Hugs,
Mary


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

emt_pinky said:


> sorry yall!! end up having to work. can we plan for a new date?



Hello Walker !   

How's your work schedule ?  You work on weekends?    

It was SO so much easier to get a huge group to meet up at Disney... I suppose when we are all home... we are caught up in work, kids, ball games, errands, etc. etc....

Hugs,
Mary


----------



## cassiez76

it's all good! 

that sucks about your jan. trip. that's my favorite time...for my b-day!

i'm so excited about our trip...we leave next thursday nite! so excited i finally finished my '03 and '09 trip books. have '07 left to do, not to mention i'm doing our book for this year and 1 as a thank you to my father-in-law! *phew*

the cracklin's place... andre's....
Andre's Cajun Cracklins
667 N Foster Dr, Baton Rouge, LA 70806

i know it's past the community college. run down area. best cracklin's! anytime we're in b.r. we have to go there. if you go, ask for the crumbs and make some cornbread with them. to die for!


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

cassiez76 said:


> it's all good!
> 
> that sucks about your jan. trip. that's my favorite time...for my b-day!
> 
> i'm so excited about our trip...we leave next thursday nite! so excited i finally finished my '03 and '09 trip books. have '07 left to do, not to mention i'm doing our book for this year and 1 as a thank you to my father-in-law! *phew*
> 
> the cracklin's place... andre's....
> Andre's Cajun Cracklins
> 667 N Foster Dr, Baton Rouge, LA 70806
> 
> i know it's past the community college. run down area. best cracklin's! anytime we're in b.r. we have to go there. if you go, ask for the crumbs and make some cornbread with them. to die for!



I had NEVER been in January !    So was really looking forward to it...  Do you make photo books online?   I have a friend who does that....

HOW the heck did you ever find this cracklins place?  I travel throughout BR for work and have Never heard of it !    I will definitely go there !


----------



## emt_pinky

I work every other weekend. I work this weekend and will be off next weekend...hopefully. sorry to hear about your trip in Jan. we leave in Nov. totally could use the break. 9 days in the happiest place on Earth!!and the best part no work!!!But I have seen the medics in the park... and nosey me go check out the patients vital signs. And once an older man fell at Pop and I was walking over to help and DH pulled me away telling me what are you going to do hold his hand? hard to break old habits. I am very excited about meeting yall! DH worked at the Disney store,part time, when it was open, so sad it's gone.


----------



## cassiez76

LOL my hubby found it using google on his phone. they're the best cracklin's! there's only a few things i know how to get to in BR...cracklin's, my dermatologist's office and hobby lobby. 

i haven't done a book online, i've hoarded scrapbooking paper forever and also disney papers, stickers...you name it. hoarded so much stuff, i find stuff i forgot about. lol so the book for this year's gonna have a ton more disney stuff than the others! online would probably be easier, my books end up being 10 lbs by the time i'm done. 

just let me know when the next meeting is!


----------



## PittypatBR

Hi, everyone.  I just found out about this, and I'm sorry I missed it.  On some of the TR's we have been talking about a Dismeet in BR. Apparently there are a lot or DISSers from Louisiana!! Be sure to let me know if you plan another.  I live close to the mall so that is easy for me.  Next time maybe we could have a poster so people could find us!  Right down the street from the mall at Perkins Rowe there is a la Madeleine's, but that might not be as good for the people with kids.  The food court and merry-go-round are a little more entertaining for them.


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

PittypatBR said:


> Hi, everyone.  I just found out about this, and I'm sorry I missed it.  On some of the TR's we have been talking about a Dismeet in BR. Apparently there are a lot or DISSers from Louisiana!! Be sure to let me know if you plan another.  I live close to the mall so that is easy for me.  Next time maybe we could have a poster so people could find us!  Right down the street from the mall at Perkins Rowe there is a la Madeleine's, but that might not be as good for the people with kids.  The food court and merry-go-round are a little more entertaining for them.



I love your suggestion of Perkins Rowe... especially if during the great weather we've been having !  
I've been having lunch there on the nice days and really enjoying it !   Kona Grill and Cali pizza kitchen have some great menus !

and YES !   There are a LOT Of Dis'ers in LA !  

Hugs,
Mary


----------



## Desiree

Hey are yall still doing these?  I had no idea that this even existed around here but I'd love to meet other local Dis'ers!


----------



## PittypatBR

Hi, Desiree,
     As you can see, there hasn't been any recent activity, but I too think it would be a lot of fun to get together sometime.  I ran into Vamassey at a district science fair last year, which was fun.  I don't have much time to set one up, but if someone coordinated it I would love to come.


----------



## jesemeca

Hi all! I would also enjoy meeting other Dis'ers. I am in New Orleans, not too far from Baton Rouge though. If anything come up, let me know. If no one wants to organize it, I can try my hand at it.


----------



## jewjubean

I'd LOVE LOVE LOVE to do a dismeet in LA!!  I'm good for either BR or Lafayette!


----------



## jewjubean

I also work for Buffalo Wild Wings and we could use some tables there if needed.( either Baton Rouge locations, or Lafayette location)
 It would have to be a off time though . Just let me know!


----------



## petula

I'm in!


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

Hey Ya'll -- 

OP here...

I would LOVE To set one up....    I hosted a very successful Dismeet my last time at The World....   and LOVED it.... 
Tried to set one up here in Baton Rouge and it didn't work...

At any rate... I'd be fired up to meet just 1-2 of you if (in the event) we had some "no shows".....

So do ya'll want to Throw out some dates ?   Would Noon 11/19 work for anyone?  or 12/10 ?

((HUGS))
Mary


----------



## PittypatBR

I couldn't make the December one, but I would be in for 11/19.  Who else is interested?


----------



## Desiree

The Nov one *should* work for me as well!  So far no plans!


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

Hey Folks;

November 19th would be Great.

We're up against LSU vs. Ole Miss but I'm not sure what time the game is...  (and I'm good with any time no matter what... just know that might be a factor for others)

Last time we were headed to the Mall of Louisiana Courtyard for a 12noon lunch... but if that is too noisy... I'm open for suggestions...
If it is a nice day... we could figure out something at Perkins Rowe ?

If we can get the "where / when" set up... maybe we could all reach out and invite others....

((HUGS))
Mary


----------



## jesemeca

Hi! November 19th would work for me also, depending on the time. I have to factor in travelling an hour and half or so, each way. But I would love to meet up with some fellow Dis'ers.


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

So Far:
Pitypat
Desiree
Jesi
Me

Okay is the Mall of LA okay?  Food Court near Carousel..... hoping it won't be noisy... (it probably will be )
At 11:30am?

I'll invite some Disfolks from Around here if this is cool with you all...

((HUGS))
Mary


----------



## Desiree

Thats absolutely fine with me!   The LSU/Ole Miss game still hasn't been announced yet but hoping for a late afternoon game there!


----------



## ilovejack02

Thanks Des for sending me the link.. 

Im not sure I can make it , but will try for sure , ill let you know after checking with DH and his schedule . 

My name is Jenny and I live in Denham . I have a huge group of NOLA dis chicks that I am very close with. We get together all the time and really have stopped talking on our NOLA thread. Since we are all so close now , we sometimes are a bit too open LOL> No need for some of it to be aired on a public forum. We have a private group on FB  for our chitter chatter . 

Im not sure if any of the ladies from Nola can make it , that is kinda a busy weekend being it right before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Desiree

Hope you can make it!  And be sure to invite anyone else you can think of as well!


----------



## skuttle

Des sent me the info on the meet as well. 

We live out in Denham.  DS has a flag football game at 10am on November 19th so I'm not sure if we will be able to make it.  I've subscribed to keep updated on it just in case!


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

Thanks Des !

I'll send the word out around here as we get closer....
(HUGS)
Mary


----------



## lsusoftball37

Hello I will love to come to the dis met. Have to check with hubby we are leaving Sunday to go to paragon and leaving there to go to natch to see our older daughter. So I will have to let y'all know


----------



## jesemeca

Hi! So is the meet still on 11/19? Also, is it easy to find the mall? I have never been to that mall. Actually I have only been to Baton Rouge once. I am looking forward to meeting everyone.

Jessica


----------



## PittypatBR

Looks like we are on for noon November 19 at the Mall of Louisiana food court.  (The mall is right off I-10 at Bluebonnet.  If you come in on I-10 from NO direction, you will need to exit right after Siegen, because of construction.  Coming from the west or from I-12, exit right on Bluebonnet.  Should we all wear something Disney themed so we will recognize each other?  We could stick lime green Mickeys on our foreheads!    Why don't we meet in the area closest to the escalator on the Penney's/Macy's side (the east)?  For those who aren't familiar with it, the food court is upstairs just opposite Sears, and there is a carousel in the middle of it.  

If you are coming into town, there is a wonderful craft fair, the Broadmoor Arts and Crafts Festival, at Broadmoor High School close to Airline Hwy and Goodwood.  (Go east on Goodwood from Airline.)  It is very large and very popular, so you have to park at other schools and take a shuttle or walk.  If you are interested in checking it out while you are in town, more information is at http://broadmoorhigh.ebrschools.org/explore.cfm/artscraftsfestival/ 

I look forward to meeting y'all!!


----------



## scooby9932

Just found this thread and am so excited for a Dismeet!

I have to check with DH, but I'm pretty sure we can make it.  We live in Springfield (near Ponchatoula).  This will work pretty well as I wanted to make a trip in to the Mall of LA for some Christmas shopping anyway.

I think wearing Disney themed clothes sounds fun.


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

YAAY!!!   So excited to meet you all !   

Thanks Pittypat for the spot....  that will be near the "down" escalator to the right of Smoothie King...right?    I'll try to get there early and grab us a few tables...  I have my Lime Green Poster Board from my 2010 DISMEET... will try to bring so when ya'll see it... you will know it is US !

Shall we all bring the "Story of our Most Magical Disney Moment"  ?

I can't wait to meet you all and share.... (Sigh) FINALLY!   A LOUISIANA Dismeet !

Will be wearing my Lime Green Shirt OR My Mickey Mouse Shirt.....

((HUGS))
Mary


----------



## Desiree

Looks like the Ole Miss game has been announced finally too.  6pm so we should be good!  Looking forward to meeting you all!  I'm very shy though so I may not do a lot of talking at first.  Gotta soak it all in.  LMAO.

I'll be wearing a blue Mickey t shirt.


----------



## snarlingcoyote

Oh shoot!  I want to go, but it's my DF's b-day, and I'm spoken for!

Oh well.  Maybe someone will get stomach flu over in his neck of the woods, and I'll be unable to go.  (I'll see everyone on Thanksgiving Day anyway. . .)

Otherwise, I'll be there in spirit.


----------



## DisneyTiger

Hi everyone! I hope to be there. A friend just showed me the thread. How fun!


----------



## Desiree

Yes, everyone please pass this along to any other Louisiana DIS'ers that you know!!!!!


----------



## vleeth

I'm just finding this now...I'll check with DH tonight and see if we can make it.  My birthday is Monday, so he'll probably have a hard time telling me no...


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

YAY Vleeth ! Happy Birthday !

Can't wait to see you all !

Mary


----------



## BridgetR3

I'm from Louisiana as well but far on the western side of the state so I won't be there on the 19th but I would have loved to have chatted about Disney with all of you as my dear hubby has no clue....  

Enjoy your day together and be sure to post pics!!


----------



## mmmcl

Aw nuts!  I live in Baton Rouge and I'd love to meet some fellow DISers, but we'll be at the World.  We're actually on our way there now, stopped in Pensacola for the night, will arrive tomorrow until the 20th.   Have fun and please post pics!


----------



## Desiree

Have a great trip MMCL!

Vleeth - we may be in WDW/Universal around the same time as each other!  What are your dates?  We'll be there May 22-29th.


----------



## vleeth

Desiree said:


> Have a great trip MMCL!
> 
> Vleeth - we may be in WDW/Universal around the same time as each other!  What are your dates?  We'll be there May 22-29th.



I guess I need to change my ticker....we're actually not going to be there until July now.

I own a Signs Now franchise and we are having our conference in July, so to avoid driving to Orlando twice in a two month period we moved the dates of our trip.  Boy is it going to be hot.

But hot at Disney is better than hot at home.


----------



## Desiree

Ahhh lol gotcha and you are not kidding.  I'd rather be hot and miserable there than hot and miserable at home!


----------



## Desiree

Are any of yall on facebook?  Might help to see some faces along with the user names so we wouldn't want to go up to a random stranger who happens to be wearing a Mickey t-shirt!


----------



## jesemeca

I am on Facebook. If you pm me, we can exchange info to add each other. 

Does anyone mind if I bring my camera Saturday? I thought that we might want some pictures of our meet.


----------



## Desiree

I don't have a problem with it.  (As long as I have someone to stand behind.... lol    )  And PM is on the way!


----------



## lovin diz

I would love to see some pics.  I was telling desiree that i will be out of town that week.  Hope ya'll have a great time.  



jesemeca said:


> I am on Facebook. If you pm me, we can exchange info to add each other.
> 
> Does anyone mind if I bring my camera Saturday? I thought that we might want some pictures of our meet.


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

I plan to bring my Camera as well   !  

I'm on FB... *friend* me... or if you can't find me... I'll give you more info Saturday...

My pic is on my profile... so you know who to look for... same Mickey Tshirt unless I wear my lime green one... LOL

Can't wait to see you all !

Mary


----------



## PittypatBR

Looking forward to seeing y'all tomorrow - well, almost today now!


----------



## Desiree

Yea can't wait!


----------



## Desiree

Ok Louisiana people... Our dismeet was alot of fun!  We need to try to get a few more of you involved for next time!  Maybe we can plan something after the holidays!?


----------



## PittypatBR

Yes, it was great, but would be better if we could connect with more.  We will try to plan something again soon!  Picture coming soon!


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

I had a BLAST !

TWO HOURS Talking Disney !  Love it !    

Was really cool to get to know three wonderful Disfanatic ladies...   like myself !

I Didn't get to know individuals that well at my last dismeet cuz too many people..

But agree - would be great to meet more next time... so let's keep it going !

((HUGS))
Mary

PS  "OT" I know.. but I can't send messages on dis anymore because my inbox is full... anyone know how to delete ?


----------



## jesemeca

Today was very fun. It was nice to talk Disney without any strange looks or eye rolling. 

We definitely need to get together again soon. 

I have no idea how to delete messages, but you must be awfully popular to have a full mailbox.


----------



## jesemeca

I will post the picture tomorrow. I was too busy today and now I'm being to lazy now.


----------



## PittypatBR

Mary, on the right side of the message list there are boxes.  Click on them to check the boxes of the messages you want to delete, and then go down to the bottom of the list and use the pulldown menu on the action button to select delete, and then click on go, and it will delete the checked messages.


----------



## Desiree

I sure enjoyed meeting you ladies as well.  I think we could have talked alot more!  I think Chris had explored every nook and cranny in the mall and had enough so next time he stays home.


----------



## Desiree

Pittypat, I can't get your trip report to open!


----------



## PittypatBR

I think it is fixed now.


----------



## Desiree

Yay thanks!


----------



## PittypatBR

I just went back and fixed the links to the 1977 pictures, so hopefully it all works now.


----------



## Desiree

Wow I love reading your trip report and seriously loving those pics!  I've got it up and I'm reading during house cleaning breaks!


----------



## PittypatBR

Thanks!  I did have fun writing it, and now I can relive that trip any time I want to!


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

Thank you Pitty Pat !   Deleted all...  

Jessica... LOL   I've been "Saving" those messages since 2009

I really enjoyed meeting you all... hopefully the others will visit with us next time...

Too early to figure out when ?  February ?

I hope you ALL Have a Wonderful Thanksgiving !  

((HUGS))
Mary


----------



## PittypatBR

Glad I could help!  I had to go in and practice to make sure I knew how, but I had done it in the past.  February would probably be good.  After Christmas we can put our heads together and figure out a good date.

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Desiree

Yes, I think February will be good!


----------



## vamassey1

Hello everyone!  Patsye sent me an invite to the meet but we couldn't make it.  Youngest is going to Disney for Mardi Gras with the Disney club at school and she had a fund raiser.  I would really love to make the next meet, just don't make it the weekend before Mardi Gras.  We're going to crash youngest trip and go for a quick trip too.

Look forward to meeting more Dis friends!


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

Welcome Vamassey !  

So glad you have joined us !   

Around Feb would be great but we'll work around your daughter's trip 

Would love to have 6-8 at the next one...but was glad I had a chance to visit with PittyPat, Jessica and Desiree more "one on one"....

Let's keep in touch !


----------



## cassiez76

ugh i missed it!! i try to check these boards for meets, but with working a convention and then going to disney, i was out of it last week. 

i wanna go to the next one! after the holidays would be good!


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

Awe Cassiez !

Okay - officially - "Folks In Disney are Enviously excused from Dismeets"  

Can't wait to meet you at the next one !


----------



## skuttle

I will definitely try to make the next one!!  DS had his last flag football game with after party the day of the DIS meet so I couldn't make it.


----------



## Desiree

How bout dem Tigers!?!


Scuttle, I sure hope you will be able to make the next meet!  We had such a good time. I know I could have spent several more hours just talking away about Disney!

Also if you all see any other locals on the boards, be sure to pass this thread along to them!

Hope you are all bundled up and warm today!


----------



## BridgetR3

Would anyone here consider doing DISmeets in Lafayette or Lake Charles?   

I'm not sure I could get away to Baton Rouge for a day by myself.  

I'm sorry if this is hijacking the thread.  Do you want me to start a new one for it?


----------



## PittypatBR

My son lives in Lafayette so I am always ready for an excuse to head over that way to see my grandsons!  So Lafayette would probably work for me.


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

I *might* travel to Lafayette as well.... Heaven KNows we've had folks travel further for a Baton Rouge Dismeet...
see if you have some Lafayette interest... if you can get about 4 - 5 folks to join up...I'll certainly be willing to head that way ((HUGS))))


----------



## Desiree

I can probably swing a Lafayette meet as well!


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=43771410#post43771410


Please come visit with us !  We'd love to see you !

Dismeet Saturday February 25th in Baton Rouge....

Hugs,
Mary


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

Hello Folks !

Got our Thread up for our June Dismeet!

Jump on board!

Here we go:

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45154517#post45154517


----------



## goochy18

I'm so sad I misses this. I was in JAX FL and can u believe it I couldn't make it to WDW?!?!

I hope to make the next one. 

Thanks!
Erin


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

Summer has been hit and miss...everyone has been so so busy !   Hopefully we can get together close to the Fall...

I really miss talking DISNEY and we have a WONDERFUL Group of people !

(HUGS)
Mary

PS:  BUMMER on being "so close !"


----------



## goochy18

Yep in July I was "so close" but next wk I will be "so there!"  Mickey Mouse move over I'm coming over to play!


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

Goochy you have a wonderful time !   I've heard from Folks who want to get together in November.... so maybe we'll have one planned soon and you can fill us in on your visit...

Folks - let me know if you want another get together !

HUGS
Mary


----------



## Desiree

Poke poke...Anyone have any trips plan ed anytime soon so that I can live vicariously through you? Disney keeps sending PINs but I cant see it happening this year :*(


----------



## vleeth

We're going in September!


----------



## LSU25

We're going in Jan.


----------



## skuttle

We leave Saturday!!!!


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

Desiree - I'm with you.... will have to live vicariously through a Disfriend....

No trips planned for us any time soon


----------



## Desiree

Ahhh so jealous but so happy for you guys with trips planned!  I'm hoping next year will be the year for us!


----------



## tesquivel

Just saw the group from Louisiana and wanted to say Hi!  I'm from a small town around Baton Rouge.  I have a trip planned for November and no pins for me


----------



## Desiree

tesquivel said:


> Just saw the group from Louisiana and wanted to say Hi!  I'm from a small town around Baton Rouge.  I have a trip planned for November and no pins for me



Welcome!  Ahhh I love going in November!  Hope you have a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## michellesharris

Hey LA Disney fans! First off, I created a Facebook group for us! The link is below! Invite any Disney fans you know to join! My name is Michelle. I've been a DVC Member since last year! My home resort is AKL - Kidani. I live in Metairie, LA with my husband & our 1 month old daughter. I have been going to WDW since I was 6 months old, every year, several times a year! I was also engaged & married in WDW. I'm currently a Disney Travel Agent (I'd love to plan & book your next trip!) & was a former Radio Disney Promotions Assistant & Disney Store CM. Our next trip will be March 29-April 5 staying at Saratoga Springs for my birthday week, my daughter's 1st visit, & Flower & Garden Festival! I would love to meet anyone in my area, as I'm always looking for new Disney friends!

Join our Facebook group here!
facebook.com/groups/575649035803752?ref=bookmark&__user=10000433846004 2


----------



## Desiree

Just sent the request to join


----------



## cassiez76

Cool!!! I'm gonna try and join from my phone.  If not ill be on later!


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

I can't find the Louisiana page?

Can you "Friend" me?    Mary Stock LeBlanc


----------



## vleeth

Anyone from LA going between oct 25-31st?  We're staying at Pop. So excited.


----------



## Lillabelle0

Any new threads about upcoming trips since we are close to MG?


----------



## DisLUV

Disney fan here from Ponchatoula, Louisiana.  And finally a Disney Cast Member as well.  I have been looking for other DISers to chat with and someone missed this thread.  So awesome to read that yall have been on here since 2010. I also sent a join request for the Louisiana Facebook group. There are two. I am not sure which was which so I requested to join both.

YAHOOOO


----------



## Lillabelle0

DisLUV said:


> Disney fan here from Ponchatoula, Louisiana.  And finally a Disney Cast Member as well.  I have been looking for other DISers to chat with and someone missed this thread.  So awesome to read that yall have been on here since 2010. I also sent a join request for the Louisiana Facebook group. There are two. I am not sure which was which so I requested to join both.
> 
> YAHOOOO



Congrats on becoming a cast member. I looked on fb. I only found one group. Is it disney fans- Louisiana.


----------



## cassiez76

we went the 1st week of november. it was crowded! did the last MNSSHP and first MVMCP. i love MNSSHP, but hated the MVMCP. total waste of money for us. 

anyways, we have friends going to sww (few friends are marching in the parade) and they said it was 180 days to figure out dining reservations. my husband said, do you want to go? haha i just gave him the look. we are now going the 1st week of june. 

it's kind of a surprise (not really) spur of the moment trip. we were already going back in october for food and wine. 

so yay bonus trip with our APs!!

i just hope i don't bring home another cute little souvenir! and if that happens, it better be a girl this time! LOL!!


----------



## DisLUV

Lillabelle0 said:


> Congrats on becoming a cast member. I looked on fb. I only found one group. Is it disney fans- Louisiana.



I found two:

Disney Fans - Louisiana
Louisiana Loves Disney World

Hope that helps


----------



## Lillabelle0

Thanks DisLuv! I will check out the other.


----------



## Penderella

DisLUV said:


> Disney fan here from Ponchatoula, Louisiana.  And finally a Disney Cast Member as well.  I have been looking for other DISers to chat with and someone missed this thread.  So awesome to read that yall have been on here since 2010. I also sent a join request for the Louisiana Facebook group. There are two. I am not sure which was which so I requested to join both.  YAHOOOO



Neat! I'm from Slidell. I requested to join the two groups as well.


----------



## Pbuttadad

Got an Instagram, Don't have Facebook. from Baton Rouge.


----------



## goochy18

Pbuttadad said:


> Got an Instagram, Don't have Facebook. from Baton Rouge.



There are so many great photos of WDW on Insta!! Love to see everyone's photos!


----------



## DisneyMomma1113

Hey y'all. I am a Disney lover from Houma, La. My DH and I just got back from an anniversary trip this past January! We are planning a trip for sometime late next year with our two little ones! I am so happy to have stumbled across this board. I love all things Disney and let's just say DH doesn't share my obsession!


----------



## vleeth

DisneyMomma1113 said:
			
		

> Hey y'all. I am a Disney lover from Houma, La. My DH and I just got back from an anniversary trip this past January! We are planning a trip for sometime late next year with our two little ones! I am so happy to have stumbled across this board. I love all things Disney and let's just say DH doesn't share my obsession!



Welcome!!!


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian

Baton Rouge, LA

La Divina Italian Cafe

(Facebook @ladivinabatonrouge)

3535 Perkins suite 360
Baton Rouge, LA  70808

SUNDAY December 14th at 3pm....

I'll be there if 1 person shows up or 20 .....

(DIS-HUGS)

Mary


----------



## Desiree

Yay!  I should be there too!


----------



## dglilbit

Subscribing!  We are in Lake Charles.  My husband went to WDW as a child and I went a brief weekend as an adult...but we are now really getting into the swing of things with our first cruise next December with our daughter who will be 4 at the time.


----------



## Nolamom3

Hey Everyone! I'm from Destrehan! I've been reading the DISboards for a while but recently decided to join DVC and needed the help/advice here! 

We're planning a trip for the end of September-beginning of October to experience MNSSHP for the first time! We normally go the week before thanksgiving. We just completed our third Disney cruise in January and booked another one for Mardi Gras next year!


----------



## pinktinkemily

Hello! I'm from St. James Parish and just saw this thread, I would love to meet up with more disney lovers here!


----------



## vleeth

pinktinkemily said:


> Hello! I'm from St. James Parish and just saw this thread, I would love to meet up with more disney lovers here!



Hi, I'm originally from St. James Parish!  I think the last dismeet was at the Mall of La.  I'm not sure who set it up.


----------



## DisneyMommyx3

I'm from St Tammany parish!  I thought I was the only Louisiana Disney addict on here.


----------



## dglilbit

I'm from Calcasieu Parish!


----------



## smbarr

Hey Everyone! I'm from New Orleans! Super excited to find this thread! DH and I are headed to WDW in December for our 10th anniversary. He's only been there once, and it was just MK. I was there many times as a kid, but haven't been there in about 8 years since DH and I popped by the MK on a business trip. We are very excited to see it decked out for Christmas!


----------

